# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Vendet e shenjta ne Shqiperi

## OROSHI

Kisha e Shna Ndout ne Laç!
Mali i Tomorrit!

----------


## bl3nd

Kam deshir shum qe ta vizitoj kete malin e Tomorrin
Shpresoj nje dit te vij andej nga Shqiperia

----------


## Endless

Ai me duket sikur po fliste per vendet e shenjta dhe jo per liturgjite dhe ritualet qe kryhen ne to. Apo na ha dhe na nje cik by.tha kot pa pune thuaj.

----------


## gerrard73

Une nuk jam dakord qe te konsiderohet mali i Tomorrit nje vend i shejt. Nje vend i shejt quhet ai vend qe kane ndodhur mrekullira apo qe besohet se kane ndodhur. Ne Kishen e Laççit thuhet se kane dalur njerzit tek Kisha ne mal, te gjymtuar dhe jane kthyer me kembet e veta. Ka nga ata qe e konfermojne dhe qe e kane pare me syte e tyre. Une nuk dua te hyj ne kyte problem, per te vene ne dyshim vertetsine e ketyre fakteve, por nese eshte e vertet, atehere kemi te bejme me nje vend te shejt, Pastaj aty shkojne edhe vete muslimnet. Ne Tomorr çfare mrekullie ka ndodhu, perveç se dilet per piknik??

----------


## Endless

> Une nuk jam dakord qe te konsiderohet mali i Tomorrit nje vend i shejt. Nje vend i shejt quhet ai vend qe kane ndodhur mrekullira apo qe besohet se kane ndodhur. Ne Kishen e Laççit thuhet se kane dalur njerzit tek Kisha ne mal, te gjymtuar dhe jane kthyer me kembet e veta. Ka nga ata qe e konfermojne dhe qe e kane pare me syte e tyre. Une nuk dua te hyj ne kyte problem, per te vene ne dyshim vertetsine e ketyre fakteve, por nese eshte e vertet, atehere kemi te bejme me nje vend te shejt, Pastaj aty shkojne edhe vete muslimnet. *Ne Tomorr çfare mrekullie ka ndodhu, perveç se dilet per piknik?*?



Po ca mrekullie do ti, te vej ndonje memec dhe te filloj te flasi apo ndonje qorr dhe te filloj dhe te shikoj?  :sarkastik:  Per mendimin tim vet vajtja ne mal te Tomorrit dhe klima harmonike qe krijohet atje eshte vet mrekullia. Njerezit kane nevoje per c'tendosje nga rutine perditshme dhe ajer te paster, dhe eshte mali Tomorrit ai qe ta ofrone kete.  Kaq i duhet te degjoje nje personi me mendje te shendoshe,  per te shkuar atje.

Dhe sa per legjendat urbane te Kishes Lacit qe jane sheruar dhe njerez me kancer ne prostat, e me me the te thashe muhabete grash,mos u lodh kot se si ha njeri ato perralla. Thuaj eshte vende i mire per te shkuar dhe shpresuar qe duke u lutur atje apo duke ndezur ndonje qiri , gjerat do te jene me pozitive  ne te ardhmen. Gje tjeter kjo.

----------


## Dielli_ime

Vendet e shtegtimit (pelegrinazhit) jane te mira pasi te shtijne te mendosh me shume per Zotin. Pra, ti aty nuk mendon me per te perditshmen, por per te perjetshmen. Te mos harrojme asnjehere se vendi me i shenjte eshte zemra jone. Nese ia japim ate Hyjit, atehere kemi bere punen me te mencur e me te mire. Pasi keshtu jemi te sigurt per te pertejmen e amshuar.

----------


## Enerjeta89

Me falni per pyetjen por une kam nevoje per ndihment tuaj
nuk edi shpresoj qe ndonjeri te arrij te me japi pergjigje..
Une jam duke kerkuar nje vende te mire qe ndodhet ne Shqiperi
per te cilin kam degjuar shume pak por asnjeher skam arritur
te marre informacione tamam. Nuk edi se ku ndodhet ky vend por
di qe eshte nje vend ky njerzit vene falen nga te gjithe bota.
Eshte i drejtuar nga nje grua qe titullohet Teze ne se nuk gaboj.
Ne fund te takimit me te ajo te fale ne shenje te shpirtit nje
gure te cilin ti duhet ta mbash dhe ta ruash ta perdoresh sa
here te kesh nevoje per ndihme duke e hedhur ne nje shishe
uje dhe te pishen ujin.. Nuk ua jep gurin te gjithve por vetem
atyre personave qe ajo ndjen. Kjo histori e kam degjuar nga
disa persona me orgjin nga Kukesi prandaj mendoj se mos ka
lidhje nga ato zona. Ju falenderoj nga zemra kush mundet te
me japi informacion eshte shume i rendesishem ky vend.

----------


## ATMAN

Fat i madh, shenjtëria e Sari Salltëkut! E kanë dëshiruar këtë mbarësi popujt, por paska qenë e shkruar të ishte hallalli jonë. Kur krijoi Shqipërinë, Perëndia, nuk u kursye as në bukuri, as në pasuri. Ndaj e bekoi aq shumë edhe me shenjtëri... Në vitin 1325, mbërrin në Krujë, Sari Salltëku, i dërguari i Haxhi Bektash Veliut. Mirësia dhe urtësia, detyroi të krishterët që të linin zemrën dhe besimin te ky misionar islam. Legjendat dëshmojnë për dhjetra mrekulli... Mrekulli që janë përcjellë të freskëta dhe të vërteta ndër breza dhe shekuj. Por, ka patur edhe ligësi që kanë dashur të përgojojnë dhe paragjykojnë këtë shenjtëri. Natyrisht, pak kanë qenë këta njerëz të këqinj. Aq sa lehtësisht, i shenjti Sari Salltëk i ka shtypur me njërën këmbë... Në të gjithë kohërat! Për ata e la atë gjurmë se për popullin përjetësisht, la shenjtërinë dhe mbarësinë.

Sipas pergameneve të moçme, ai erdhi nga Turqia, ulur në gjunjë mbi një sixhade. Me të mbërritur në Krujë, u ndjenë mrekullitë e tij çudibërëse. Një epidemi verdhëze, zhdukte çdo ditë dhjetra njerëz. Pas një dua kuranore të Sarisalltëkut, kjo sëmundje shfarosëse u zhduk. Më pas, tregojnë se ai vrau edhe kuçedrën, duke shpëtuar vajzën e princit dhe shuar etjen e njerëzve për ujë. Vijuan këto mirësi për brezat e ardhshëm, duke mbajtur gjallë besimin dhe shpresën. Shenjtëria e Sari Salltëkut u bë melhem për shumë sëmundje, qetësi për shumë dhimbje, mbarësi për zgjidhjen e shumë halleve... deri atë ditë kur në Shqipëri mbiu një farë e keqe. Si askund në botë! Një ideologji që lëndoi Perëndinë dhe plagosi shpirtin e një populli besimtar. Njerëzit e thjeshtë nuk përballuan dot partinë, por nga shpirti kurrë nuk e larguan Perëndinë! Mjerë ata ditëzinj që bënë të kundërtën. Në zemërim e sipër, për ata mëkatarë, u lëshua mallkimi i egër. Gjurma e Shenjtë e Sari Salltëkut, nisi të shkelë... Në emër të Perëndisë, të pafajësisë, të drejtësisë, të shenjtërisë!

Si gjithmonë, në krye të kësaj ligësie, Partia dhe mohuesit e Zotit. Kështu, një ditë pas vitit 1967, sekretari i organizatës së partisë së Ndërmarrjes Pyjore të Krujës, urdhëron një komunist që të shembë Gjurmën e Sari Salltëkut. U mundua ta frenonte këtë poshtërsi drejtori i ndërmarrjes, duke u justifikuar se, "nuk kemi pse merremi ne me ato punë, pasi atë tokë e ka në administrim Ndërmarrja Bujqësore". Por, më kot. Ikën komunisti dhe i vë asaj ndërtese dinamitin. Pas atij shpërthimi të fuqishëm dhe të zhurmshëm u rrëzuan muret por...si ta kishte ulur një dorë e kujdesshme, taraca kishte rënë butë mbi gjurmën e Shenjtë, pa mundur as edhe ta prekë! Diçka kuptuan të liqtë, por nuk reshtën në ligësitë. Shufrat e hekurit, ai komunist i pafe, i merr për t'i përdorur në shtëpinë e tij, që ishte duke e ndërtuar. Nuk mundi ta përfundojë atë tarracë, sepse brenda javës, i erdhi fundi i jetës nga një shembje dheu...
Një tjetër, nxitoi të marrë gurët e asaj tyrbeje të shkatërruar. Nuk arriti as t'i prekë të nesërmen, e jo më të ngrejë mur me ata gur, ai shpirtkeq. Natën, në gjumë i ishte shfaqur një zë:

- Ato që ke marrë çoji në vend!

Gjithë ditën i ra Krujës rreth e qark, deri sa gjeti shoferin, me të cilin i kishte sjellë. Por, ai nuk iu bind për të kthyer gurët atje ku i morën. Ndërkohë, shoferit atë natë, i shfaqet në ëndërr një mallkim, të cilën nuk mundi ta tregojë plotësisht asnjëherë, por pjesërisht:

- Atë që ke bërë, nuk kam për ta falur!

Të nesërmen i filluan shqetësimet e kokës... Nuk arriti t'i bëj derman as Spitali i Krujës dhe as i Tiranës. Ndërkohë, kishte mundur që t'i pëshpëriste bashkëshortes në një moment:

- Lutu, që kjo e keqe të shkojë vetëm me kokën time...

Pas disa ditësh largohet nga kjo jetë, shoferi që ende nuk i kishte mbushur të pesëdhjetat. Dhe kur në këtë familje, nuk ishte larguar dhimbja e kësaj humbje, korenti lë pa jetë edhe të birin, që sapo kishte mbushur të njëzetëepestat...

Nuk i kishte bërë kujt keq Shenjti Sari Salltëk deri në këtë kohë, por nuk mund të duronte lëndimet që i bëheshin shpirtit të Shenjtë...
Sapo kishte mbaruar mbledhjen në Parkun e Mallrave të qytetit të Laçit, sekretari i Partisë së rrethit të Krujës, I.S. Kishte rënë nata dhe rrugës për në shtëpi, pranë tyrbes së Gjurmës së Sari Salltëkut, shikon dy qirinj të ndezur. I thotë shoferit që të ndalojë dhe e urdhëron që të shkojë t'i fikë. Por, ai krutan besimtar nuk ishte bindur edhe kur shefi i tij e kishte kërcënuar se do ta pushonte nga puna. E ndërsa kishte hedhur çelësat në kabinë, grindjen e shuan një komunist tjetër, që ishte ulur në sedilen e pasme. Ikën dhe fik qirinjtë... Mbyllet kjo mosmarrëveshje, por nuk harrohet ligësia e radhës. Pas tre javësh edhe këtij njeriu, i shfaqet në endërr mallkimi i tmerrshëm:

- Dy qirinj fike, dy jetë do të shuaj!

E dhimbshme, por e pa mundur për t'u shmangur! Pas pak ditësh, dy djemtë e tij, njëri nëntë dhe tjetri shtatë mbyten në një liqen artificial.

Edhe më i shënjtë ka qenë Sari Salltëku për malin e Krujës, aty ku ndodhet shpella në të cilën ka jetuar. Janë me dhjetra mrekullitë që tregojnë banorët e këtij qyteti. Madje, dëshmitarë në vitet e luftës kanë qenë edhe nazistët gjermanë. Informatat e grumbulluara saktësonin se forcat partizane, ishin përqendruar në malin e Krujës. Menjëherë gjermanët që ishin dislokuar në Kalanë e Skënderbeut, kthejnë artilerinë e rëndë në drejtim të vargmalit. Përcaktojnë kordinatat, llogarisin këndet e grykave të topave dhe japin urdhër për zjarr. Mirëpo, nuk bëhet shkrepja! Dylbitë dhe shënjestrat e artilerisë së tyre, eklipsoheshin nga një dorë e dalë prej shpatit të malit... Sari Salltëku u "lagu" barutin dhe i nxjorri jashtë luftimit, me shenjtërinë e tij!

Edhe ushtria e Partisë së Punës ka dashur t'i pushtojë këto lartësi, por nuk ia ka dalë. Këta, jo nga para, por nga prapa malit. Ishte projektuar një rrugë automobilistike dhe bërja e disa tuneleve në këtë vargmal, por përsëri me dhimbje tregohet se mallkimi ka rënë mbi disa ushtarë e oficerë, që janë rrëzuar në greminë apo kanë humbur jetën nga shpërthimet. Askush nuk ka mundur ta prekë atë mal qe njihet si mali i Shenjtorit Sari Salltik pergjate te gjithe historise.

Gjithsesi, mallkimi më i rëndë ishte taksur për ideologjinë dhe regjimin komunist. Pas atij rrëzimi dhe përdhosje të turpshme që i bëri populli i vet, pranvera e demokracisë, lulëzoi dhe gjallëroi edhe besimin fetar. Është koha, kur njerëzit jo vetëm me shpirt, por edhe me fjalë, gëzojnë dhe luten në Perëndi. Është koha, kur qetësinë e tyre shpirtërore e gjejnë në këto kulte shenjtërie. Edhe shenjtët, kanë rikthyer bekimin dhe mirësitë mbi besimtarët e vet. Shpella dhe Gjurma e Sari Salltëkut janë shndërruar në vende peligrinazhi të përditshme për shqiptarët. Nga dita në ditë lartësohen dhe hijeshohen teqet dhe tyrbet bektashiane. Të gjitha me dëshirën dhe kontributin e besimtarëve. Dhe fitimi i tyre ka qenë i shumëfishtë...

Për gati dhjetë vjet, biznesmeni krutan, A.Sula, hyri e doli nëpër shumë klinika mjekësore të Europës. Por, dëshirën për t'iu gëzuar fëmijës ia plotësoi vetëm shenjtëria e Sarisalltëkut. Me të filluar ndërtimin e teqesë, nisi edhe lindja e fëmijëve... Tashmë, familja e Asllanit gëzon tre fëmijë të shëndetshëm dhe të mbarë.

Të shumta janë rastet kur njerëzit kanë kaluar me sukses edhe shumë shqetësime shëndetësore. Tregojnë një rast, kur një djalë rreth të tridhjetave, kishte rënë në një paralizë të rëndë. Pas disa ditëve në gjendje kome, për një çast ai kishte pëshpëritur:

- Më çoni në Sari Salltëk!

Katër djem të fuqishëm e mbanin peshë të sëmurin deri sa e vendosën pranë Gjurmës së Shenjtë. Pas disa minutave, i sëmuri në gjendje kome filloi të lëvizë gjymtyrët. Përmirësimi i tij, ngjalli habinë e të gjithë shoqëruesve. Pas gjysëm ore, ai fillon të flasë dhe deri te makina iku i mbajtur për krahu vetëm nga dy shoqërues. Ndërkohë, kujtohet se diçka duhej të kishte falur për këtë mrekulli. U kërkon të afërmëve shumën që kishte bërë ndër mendje dhe i pa shoqëruar shkon dhe i hedh te arka e tyrbes. Kthehet nga andej sikur të ishte ai një nga shoqëruesit dhe jo vet ai i sëmuri në gjendje kome. Mrekullitë e Sari Salltëkut, nuk kanë të mbaruar...

Fat dhe mbarësi, që e kemi të përjetshme këtë shenjtëri!

Historiku i Sari Salltëkut

Sari Salltëku, ky misionar Bektashi që përhapi idetë e shenjta të Haxhi Bektash Veliut, sipas dëshmive dokumentare, ka ardhur me mision në Krujë në majin e vitit 1325. Sipas një burimi tjetër, thuhet se disa njerëz nga Rumelia kanë shkuar te H.B. Veliu dhe i kanë kërkuar një misionar për përhapjen e Bektashizmit. Ai i ka thënë: "Sariyi saldik", me kuptimin: "E kemi dërguar Sariun". Ndaj dhe i ka mbetur emri "Sari Saltik". Është fakt, që ky misionar islam ka ardhur para turqve në Shqipëri e Rumeli (Maqedoni) për të përhapur idete e ndritura të H.B.Veliut. Për emrin e vërtetë të tij ka të dhëna të ndryshme. Sipas Evlia Çelebisë, udhëtarit turk të shek. XVII, që vizitoi vendin tonë, në vëllimin "Shqipëria para dy shekujsh" thotë se, emri i këtij njeriu të madh sipas një sajahatnameje (jetëshkrimi) është Mehmet Buhari. Në librin "Islamizmi dhe kristianizmi në sulltanat" mësojmë, se emri i Sari Salltëkut është Mehmet Bahbara, i cili kishte qenë nxënës i të famshmit Ahmet Khaja nga Azia dhe dervish i zellshëm i H.B.Veliut në vitin 1337. Sipas një sajahatnameje tjetër, të cilin e shkroi Abu Hajr Rumi aty nga viti 1450, del se Sari Salltiku është me origjinë prej Sejid Gaziut, prej familjes së Muhamedit dhe është quajtur "Sherif Hazer". Sami Frashëri në librin "Kamus -al-alam" thotë se, emri i vërtetë i Sari Salltëkut është Ismail dhe ka qenë njeri prej kalifëve të H.B.Veliut.

Meqë shërbimi i këtij misionari qe sekret, se vendi ishte i krishterë, për maskim, veten e quajti me emra të ndryshëm, pasi ai ka lëvizuar në disa vende të botës. Pse pikërisht ky misionar, zgjodhi Krujën si vendqëndrim për përhapjen e ideve të shenjta islame në Shqipërinë e asaj kohe?

E para, ky është një sekret hyjnor, që u shfaqet vetëm mistikëve.

E dyta, vendet e larta kanë qenë të preferuara për jetën e një mistiku dhe kjo vërtetohet nga vendndodhja e tij në shpellën e malit, si vend i izoluar për lutje dhe falje të veçanta.

E treta, vendqëndrimi i tij nuk qe larg njerëzve, me disa prej të cilëve edhe komunikonte e përhapte idetë mistike. Ndaj ky eremit islam i befasoi ndjekësit me mrekullitë, që tregoi si dhunti të ideuara nga Haxhi Bektashi.

Për herë të parë, emri i malit të Sari Salltëkut njihet nga regjistri kadastral osman i vitit 1583 për qytetin e Krujës, ku ndër të tjera shkruhet: "71 familje myslimane që banonin në lagjen Varosh të Krujës ishin ngarkuar të ruanin kështjellën, 10 familje ishin caktuar me shërbim për të mirëmbajtur rrugën që të çonte në Sari Salltëk, kurse 47 të tjera të krishtera kryenin shërbime për mirëmbajtjen e mjediseve, si të vendrojeve, të tophanes, të armatimeve të kalasë dhe të ruajtjes së urave".

Një version dëshmon, se te Saltiku kishin shkuar 7 nxënës nga vende të largëta për t'u mësuar dhe edukuar te ai. Me dijet, që morën, besimin dhe asketizmin e tyre, të gjithë u bënë njerëz të famshëm e pronarë të mrekullive. Kur Sari Saltik ndërroi jetë, secili prej tyre solli arkivolin e kërkoi ta dërgojë në vendin e tij për ta varrosur. Por, në mes tyre plasi grindja, pasi çdonjëri prej tyre ngulte këmbë, që të merrte kurmin e shenjtë. Ngaqë nuk ranë dakort, çështjen e zgjidhjes së problemit e lanë për të nesërmen dhe ranë të flenë. Të gjithëve iu fanit në ëndërr Sariu, i cili u tha këto fjalë: "Unë vdiqa, ju sollët 7 arkivole, d.m.th secili nga një. Vështroni ku të jetë një lule e bardhë, unë jam aty, e pronari i arkivolit të më marrë, e të më varrosë në vendin e tij".

Kur u zgjuan të nesërmen, panë se mbi çdo arkivol kishte nga një lule të bardhë... Kështu, secili mori qivurin e tij dhe e varrosi me nderime në vendin e vet. Burime të ndryshme thonë se, Sari Salltëku, dha shpirt diku në Ballkan dhe vdekja e tij është kthyer në një legjendë dhe mister. Shumica e vendeve të Ballkanit kanë caktuar nga një vend, i cili quhet Varri i Sari Salltëkut! Shqipëria, sipas shumë historianëve, është pretendenti kryesor i kësaj vendndodhjeje.

google

----------


## ettaa

te lutem me ndihmo dhe mua me adresen e ketij vendi,,,faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhemis

> te lutem me ndihmo dhe mua me adresen e ketij vendi,,,faleminderit


Nuk ka me te Shenjte sesa Zoti dhe me te bekuar se ajo zemer qe beson Zotin Nje.Vendi me i mire ne bote eshte zemra e lidhur me nje Zot te vetem.Te gjithe vendet e tjera jane kot.Hip ne maje te malit po qe zemra zift ste ben dobi asgje.Po qe zemra besimtare edhe ne fund te detit te jesh do ta gjesh zgjidhjen e problemit tend dhe Ndihmen e Zotit per ty.

----------

rromanoku (02-07-2018),skender76 (16-12-2016)

----------


## arbereshi_niko

[QUOTE=OROSHI;2388416]Kisha e Shna Ndout ne Laç!
Mali i Tomorrit![/QUOTE

Mali i Korabit, Trebeshin- Dhembel- Nemerçke, 
po edhe ai i Dajtit..., pastaj fusha e Maliqit, ajo e Myzeqese, shtate liqenet e Lures, 
ura e Gorices....., dhe ajo e Daj Lanit tek "karburanti"... pa shkuar akoma ne Agip. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ATMAN

> te lutem me ndihmo dhe mua me adresen e ketij vendi,,,faleminderit


Pershendetje

ne tirane ke teqene e dervish HATIXHE, teqeja ndodhet mbas maternitetit nena geraldine , PO ASHTU NE TIRANE KE EDHE fondacionin Shenteror Eleonore qe ndodhet ne lagjen komuna parisit, ne kruje ke teqene e Sari Salltik nje shenjtor i madh te cilin vete Hiresia e tij Haxhi Bektashi e dergoi me mision ne Ballkan, ne Lac ke kishen e Vlla Ndout te Paduas ose Shen-a Ndout,ne jug ke teqene kulmakut ose i njohur edhe si Abaz Ali tomorri ne malin e tomorrit ,ne erseke ke teqene Haxhi Babait ne Qesarake.  

mund te kete edhe vende te tjera ne shqiperi por une personalisht nuk i kam pare qe te them dhe te tregoj pervojen time    

pyt 99 vete dhe bej si di vete , kjo eshte si puna doktorrit do shkosh ne shume te tille por vetem ai qe te gjen kuren e duhur per ty eshte edhe me i miri 

sugjerimi im eshte qe te mos i gjykosh kurre subjektet Shpirterore Apriori pa qene vete prezent,sepse jane eksperienca personale ne nje niveli te brendshem qe nuk mund te kuptohen kurre nga persona te tjere qe nuk ja kane idene fare nga realiteti brendshem qe eshte i pafund dhe qe nuk i jep efekte negative askujt,  perkundrazi vetem ne kete realitet te pafund gjejne balsamin sherues te gjithe pa dallim

----------


## Ciarli

ne Shkoder ka nje lagje te nje profeti shume te vjeter te Allahut, por ai e ka harruar ate vend, megjithat eshte nje vend plot fat dhe qetesi! thuhet se edhe ne malet e Martaneshit paska qene nje fshat shume i vjeter besimtaresh! Kurse pabesimtaret dihet, jane ne Divjake dhe Sarande(te luhaturit).

----------


## refet

Bol interesant

----------


## ATMAN

Kush ishte Dervish Hatixheja, gruaja që humbi familjen dhe i shpëtoi
  sëmundjes së kolerës



Sipas historikut të familjes, Hatixheja ishte një nuse e re tiranase me
dy fëmijë dhe si shumë gra të tjera të kohës, jetonte nën prangat e një
realiteti të ashpër, ku shoqëria e quante normë abuzimin e grave.*

Gratë nuk kishin të drejtë, si qenie humane, të mendonin, të ndjenin, të
shpreheshin apo të vepronin në drejtim të pasioneve dhe ëndrrave të tyre
në jetë. Çdo zgjedhje bëhej për to nga burrat, familja apo shoqëria që
komandoheshin nga burrat. Dhe për më tepër, burrat kishin të drejtë të
ishin të pasjellshëm dhe jo vlerësues ndaj grave. Por Dervish Hatixheja
do ta ndryshonte këtë shoqëri dhe mentalitet të kohës me veprën e saj
humanitare ndaj njerëzimit. Fati do donte që shumë nga ata njerëz që nuk
e respektonin gruan, do kishin nevojë pikërisht për ndihmën e një gruaje.



Që kjo grua do ishte shpëtimtare e jetës së tyre apo do t’i qetësonte
shpirtërisht gjatë vdekjes së tyre. Hatixheja do t’i bënte njerëzit ta
shihnin gruan me një sy tjetër, madje dhe ta përgëzonin për ato që ajo
ishte e aftë të bënte dhe për më tej, edhe ta bënin atë shenjtoren e
tyre dhe të faleshin në gjunjë përpara saj. Hatixheja jetoi gjatë viteve
1700, kur Ballkanin e pllakosi epidemia e kolerës. Njerëzit vdisnin
rrugëve të pandihmuar dhe mbeteshin dhe të pavarrosur, gjë që kanoste
akoma më shumë rrezik për përhapjen e sëmundjes në pjesën e shëndoshë të
popullatës.

Hatixheja e humbi familjen e saj nga kolera. Por ajo diti që ta kthente
këtë dhimbje në diçka pozitive. Ajo nuk u largua për t’i shpëtuar
kolerës, përkundrazi, shpirti i saj e kërkonte që dhimbja e saj
shpirtërore të bëhej forca për të ndihmuar të sëmurët me kolerë. Ajo, me
shumë kurajë, me gjithë rrezikun që mund të sëmurej vetë nga kolera dhe
duke hedhur tej tabutë e shoqërisë, mori iniciativa dhe u vu në shërbim
të njerëzve. Ajo i ktheu pronat e saj në varrezë dhe shtëpinë e saj në
spital për t’u kujdesur për të sëmurët me kolerë. Të paktën, njerëzit me
kolerë të kishin një vend ku të kërkonin ndihmë. Aktiviteti humanitar i

Hatixhesë u dha kurajë shumë grave të tjera, për të tejkaluar limitet e
kohës dhe për t’u bashkuar me Hatixhenë për t’u shërbyer njerëzve. Ato,
si Hatixheja kishin dëshirë t’u vinin në ndihmë njerëzve. Kështu,
Hatixheja nuk ishte më vetëm. Ajo udhëhiqte një grup pune. Në këtë
mënyrë, përveç se u vu në shërbim të njerëzimit, në një nga kohët më të
vështira, krijoi gjithashtu një lëvizje pavarësie për gratë. Edhe më
interesant është fakti që ajo vetë, edhe pse në kontakt të vazhdueshëm
me të sëmurët me kolerë, nuk po prekej vetë. Pra, njerëzit shikonin që
një mrekulli po ndodhte me të. Hatixheja gjithashtu filloi të shëronte
të sëmuret me kolerë, çka u konsiderua një mrekulli tjetër e saj.



Dervish Hatixheja ishte dhe një mjeke popullore e aftë për të shëruar
disa lloj sëmundjesh, sidomos të plagëve të rënda. Ajo jo vetëm
përgatiste vetë ilaçe me bimë medicinale, por i ofronte ato falas. Nga
këto ngjarje, Hatixheja tashmë nuk shihej vetëm si një njeri i
zakonshëm, duke u kthyer kështu në fenomen. Ajo jetoi në një realitet
spiritual, për këtë arsye nuk u sëmur dhe diti ta përdorë ndërgjegjen e
saj për të shëruar njerëzit. Hatixheja fitoi titullin “Dervish” për
impaktin e aktivitetit të saj humanitar në ndihmë të të sëmurëve me
kolerë, për dedikimin e saj ndaj njerëzve, e për të gjitha veçoritë
mbinjerëzore që e karakterizuan. Titulli “Dervish” është një titull
shenjtor, që u jepet shumë rrallë grave.

panorama.al

----------

